# Starting a valeting business



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

posted this up in another section but i'm after a few more answers so i thought i would post it up here as well.

I know these are started up way to often but it has come to that stage where i need to think about a getting a "proper job" only 21 so need to start thinking long term. As i have an interest in car cleaning hence why I’m on here I thought this would be the perfect choice. I phoned up autosmart and had a rep come to my house as i was after a few bits and got talking to him and apparently there is quite a big demand in the area i live and actually no one in the immediate area doing it.

my main aim is to offer a basic valeting service exterior wash and dry and interior hoover and clean.

I have about 1001 questions but will try and keep it short.

I have all the gear apart from a van, generator and water tank so to start with i would need power and water from the customer would this be a major problem as I don't want to fork out £2k+ on them?

what insurance do i need to start with?

any other advice regarding the business side of things? as im not sure if it will even take off do i even need to do anything?

Any other general advice would be great.

I am going to get business cards and flyers done before I do anything else, along with an advert in a local paper and go door to door and hand them out to see if i get any interest.

I understand it’s not just as easy as advertise and people will ring and hey presto lots of work. At the minute i am only employed on a casual basis so i have at least two days a week normally doing nothing so it’s not as if I’m losing anything if it doesn't work.

i’m going to run a comp on here to come up with a name and logo as i don't want something cheesy but something people will remember. Any suggestions?

Cheers for reading the essay but we all have to start somewhere so I just thought i could get some professional opinions and advice or tips :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Have you done a business plan???

If not do one to see what you need to make and is it financially viable, mobile valeters in Cheshire are now advertising valets with a vac for £8.99.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

its same as the post yesterday isnt it wheres the other questions


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

chrisc said:


> its same as the post yesterday isnt it wheres the other questions


i'v just sort of joined it all together to make it easier


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

carl123uk said:


> i'v just sort of joined it all together to make it easier


ok i was looking on phone last night so may have read both and thought it was one


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Good luck with the venture. 

A few things spring to mind:

I'd research how many people do this in your area? How will you be different to them? Why as a "customer" should I choose you?

Public liability insurance for a start. 

Flyers are one thing but nothing can beat word of mouth, maybe do friends and families cars and start building up a nice portfolio? If you are good enough I'm sure they'd recommend you.

Also, Winter is approaching fast! If you can only work outside, you have from about 9am until 3:30pm to do anything to the exterior, after that buffing anything becomes a bit of a nightmare. How quickly can you work but still keeping a safe and high standard?

Don't forget you will be self employed, you need to work out a good business plan that covers your labour, products, travel, living costs and tax! 

I'm sure there is plenty more but I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## GoldCoast (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmm interesting questions, i would not spend money just to see if there is an interest, i would just go and do it even part time, and i would start with the who do i know list i.e friends, family etc, most of us have 200 friends on facebook, so start part time you can make an extra couple of drinks vouchers.

Most importantly have you got what it takes to work for yourself, i was 21ish when i wanted to be self employed but it took me 10 years to be ready for it and take the step.

Hope some of this helps


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

i am going to luck more in depth when i get a day off to do so.

i think i can do 3 cars a day 3 hours each one inlcuding getting there so about 2.5hours on site maybe at £40 per car to start with
exterior - pre wash, clean wheels, 2 bucket method wash, dry, glass clean and dress tyres.
interior - hoover, interior glass, dash clean.

i'v got a few people who want there cars doing so i have somewhere to start. as i am only going for part time (2days) for the moment i think i could manage it all to be honest and i am not loosing anything as i would be doing it in my "spare time"


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

be prepared for some cars to take longer than expected, the customers idea of its not that bad will be completely different to yours, ive had plenty of "its not that bad" jobs.

as said above get a business plan drawn up.

plus another factor is how much experience do you have at doing this? the idea of doing it sounds good but the reality is very hard graft.
if your inexperienced it will show in your work and customers will pic up on that.

not having a dig by the way just pointing out things from experience


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

Purple Haze said:


> not having a dig by the way just pointing out things from experience


yea i appreciate the honesty the sort of thing i was looking for people to say.

i have it in my head what i want to do so what do i actually need to do for a business plan.
i am also prepared for maybe not making as much money to start with whilst i gain experience and customers.

people i know comment on how spotless my car always look's in and out so i thought why couldn't i just do the same to other peoples cars as i do to my own.

i understand it might not even happen but after getting the idea from the AS rep about the lack of mobile valeters in my area i thought it would be worth a try. nothing ventured nothing gained and all that.

if any of you guys was in my shoes and trying to do what i am how would you go about it?

i think i know what to do but just want it from other peoples prospective incase i am missing something.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

dont let autosmart tell you there is a high demand and you are the only guy to do it, they hope that you will buy all their products.

All the best, but just google valeting + your area within 30 miles, there will be loads, again - do the same on yell.com

go on their sites and see how much they are charging average, most will say £20, but in reality some of them will reduce the price just to get work.

theres places in glasgow who will come to my house and "valet" my car for £12 inside and out and if i add £5 they will polish the whole car

frightening


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I've no experience in this so take my advice with a pinch of salt but if I was you, once you have a business plan all drawn up etc, if you're still going to go for it, get t-shirt's and jumpers with your company name/logo on them, and offer to go and wash loads of your mates cars for free or very cheap, and for two reasons. Firstly it will mean the locals get to see you out and about and will be good advertising. 

Also I'm sure we all think cleaning cars is quick and easy because most of us have very well protected cars so a wash is very simple but if your working on other peoples cars who aren't as well maintained then it will give you experience of the "real world" cars and show you if you really can finish a car in x amount of time.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Is a harsh market out there and valeting prices are super low, I was lucky I suppose 5 years ago.

Saw a flier in the Kebab shop tonight for a full valet for £9.99. Now if he can knock it out in half an hour and onto the next then he is making reasonable money. But how many he need to do a day.

I used to do 8-10 cars a day when I was velating at £15 a hit, so in reality I was pulling £150-£180 a day, still a good wedge.

There are more and more people doing this and if you do set up as self employed you will not be doing two bucket method and snow foam you will just want to bash them out and collect the money, even if you use a sponge to make life easier as most valeters do. Most don't care about swirl marks, it is money in pocket that motivates them. Valeting and Detailing are miles apart.

And to be honest I don't blame them, as I said it is tough out there.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

carl123uk said:


> i am going to luck more in depth when i get a day off to do so.
> 
> i think i can do 3 cars a day 3 hours each one inlcuding getting there so about 2.5hours on site maybe at £40 per car to start with
> exterior - pre wash, clean wheels, 2 bucket method wash, dry, glass clean and dress tyres.
> ...


Youll be lucky to get £40 for what is basically a mini valet. This sort of service I charge £20 to £30 depending on size of car and also how often it is cleaned. I,ve been valeting for 12 years now and have struggled to put prices up due to the amount of hand car washes in my area (4 within 2 square miles in one particular area). Most valeters in most areas would charge £40 for a full valet in a lot of areas(not saying they would be any good though) so you may need to rethink your prices.


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

I dont mean to come across as rude whatsoever but you dont exactly sound too enthusiastic about it, you need to be 100% about it and understand how much hard work it's going to be.
I understand just how daunting the thought of it can be tho. I was 18/19 when I started my own business as a landscape/maintenance gardener and it was bloody hard work lol 
and I dont mean the grafting.

Have you thought about The Prince's Trust?? This was the route I decided would be best for me as I had very little money to start up but 
after 3-4 months or so I was rewarded with a 3K grant off them to buy all new equipment etc. 
Its no easy task tho, you really need to put the time in and get a good business plan together.
Have a look here plenty of info and advice for starting a business and building your business plan.

Good luck with it, its hard work being your own boss but well worth it I believe:thumb:


----------



## BradL (Apr 13, 2010)

I started my business when i was just about to turn 19 for the summer - Im still at university and been working full time for about 6 months now...

It went well - comes and goes with the phonecalls... theres another guy in the area but that is all - 

I was clever by what i called it - Mobile Valeting Darlington , ... So any search engines would find this when searching for Mobile Valeting in Darlington or whaterver...

All id say is - dont beleive you can do 3 cars a day - some days id have 0 cars , 1 car - 2 cars... very rarely would i have 3 or 4 cars and did 5 in one day but that was another rare occasion...

dont get me wrong but it is possible to get it depending on the demand for it ... and how far your willing to travel - i wont travel out of my town for less than £25 and my valets go right up to £60 detail..

Id reccomend a mr site from amazon for £25.00 and yes you do need a generator and a tank of water - no one really ever offers me water and power so you do need it.. especially if you call yourself a mobile valeter....

In my opinion you have left it a bit late and id take this time researching it til next summer...

just my two cents


----------



## BradL (Apr 13, 2010)

and to be honest - these people doing these quick 9.99 jobbies are obviously rushing and just giving a quick hoover...

i can be on cars for 3-4 hours sometimes (£60-70 ones) - the fastest i can do one is about 1.30hours but that is because I like to get them in showroom condition.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Eddy said:


> I've no experience in this so take my advice with a pinch of salt but if I was you, once you have a business plan all drawn up etc, if you're still going to go for it, get t-shirt's and jumpers with your company name/logo on them, and offer to go and wash loads of your mates cars for free or very cheap, and for two reasons. Firstly it will mean the locals get to see you out and about and will be good advertising.
> 
> Also I'm sure we all think cleaning cars is quick and easy because most of us have very well protected cars so a wash is very simple but if your working on other peoples cars who aren't as well maintained then it will give you experience of the "real world" cars and show you if you really can finish a car in x amount of time.


good luck with your venture,i never realy post on here but thought i would just add to this.i do a couple of cars a week to friends and club members on a site im on and its a steady trickle but i work full time alongside this,its a hobby more so but would like to elaborate on the point i qouted regarding poor condition of customers cars,
i did a 57 plate impreza sti, was booked for a mild correction:buffer:,"paint not to bad mate"...........i had to wash the car 3 times and clay it twice it was a disgrace with invisible sap as it lived under a tree so just be prepared for a few surprises but hope it works out for you.
Rob


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

If it was me, and I was getting into valeting, I'd be going for small and medium businesses.

Walk in, talk to the boss. Ask if he'd permit you to offer your services to his employees, and come on a weekly basis.

You can even persuade the boss by offering a basic wash and dry to him for free.

I could expand on this and give more ideas, but you get the picture.


----------

